# Betty's first litter turns 1 year old!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy birthday to all the pups! Molly's meal is sounding mighty good right now -- must be time for lunch!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Such a good girl to pose for pictures with that delicious birthday meal in front of her!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Very cute photos - Happy Birthday, girls!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, a year already! Seems like we were just reading their little entry into the world! :birthday: precious girls!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Molly and Cayenne!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

They are both so pretty!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Aww that's adorable! Now I feel bad I didn't give Sawyer a party when he turned one


----------

